# Error Code P2293



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

yes, i know how to use the search button, amen...........

OK i have finished reading 10 thousand pages on people getting this code.
It can be the fuel sensor, pump, cam issues etc.

so then riddle me this

I just (as in 2 hours ago) got my car back after not having it for a week and a half.............
i was getting this code before with an APR stage 2 setup WITH the stock fuel pump
the dealer J U S T replaced the cam, cam follower, turbo and INSTALLED my APR fuel pump.
on the way home, the CEL came back on------i scanned it and got p2293.
so what is up....could an old fuel sensor cause this LONE error code? I ask that because everything else just got replaced that people said were suspects in this code. could it be a fuel filter? could it be jesus being mad at me?

any thoughts?


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Error Code P2293 (HHBizzle)*

dont u dare blame tiny...infant baby jesus!!! probably a sensor


_Modified by 08 passat turbo at 6:29 PM 10-2-2009_


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

lol on the dude above, but if the sensors are as sensitive as the damn o2 sensors on these it could very well be a sensor thinking it being over pressurized cuz we all know the apr fuel pump puts out waaayyyy more psi than the stock.


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (Josein06GLI)*

well as it stands
replacing all the sensors hasnt helped
so they are calling the vw techline when they open tomorrow
lol
my poor car
has been though so much
i miss him


----------



## bwoodahl (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (HHBizzle)*

IIRC the P2293 is for low pressure on the inlet side of the HPFP. Maybe you should check the fuel filter and/or the low pressure fuel pump (under the rear seat).


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (bwoodahl)*

well its got a new APR pump so we'll check elsewhere


----------



## bwoodahl (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (HHBizzle)*

APR does not sell low pressure fuel pumps. Do you understand the difference between the inlet-side and the outlet-side of the HPFP?


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (bwoodahl)*

what i meant to say was we havent checked the LPFP


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (HHBizzle)*

ok
so no blockage was found in the lines anywhere
replacing pump in tank.........................


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (HHBizzle)*











_Modified by HHBizzle at 2:45 PM 10-15-2009_


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (HHBizzle)*

OK
error code gone!
but something is still whistling dixie
tech wants to say its the fuel pump whistling--i disagree sounds like air
asked them to check hoses etc
i dont think they did


----------

